# Gr needs rescue from a kill shelter in Napoleonville , LA



## CAROLINA MOM

Good looking Golden. Have you sent his/her info to any of the GR Rescues in the area where the shelter is located?

Send the GR Rescues the Shelter listing info and a picture to the Groups. Here is the list of GR Rescues. Click on the State, Rescue Group info will come up with contact info.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Here are the GR Rescues for Louisiana-

*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Louisiana*

Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
J And L GR Rescue
Golden Beginnings of Texas, Inc


----------



## Capt Jack

Please post any web site you might have & contact GR rescues in your area many on here can tell you how get in touch with them or I'll do it for you when we know one.Thanks


----------



## Capt Jack

Sandy we where posting at the same time again LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I've been tyring to find the shelter listing for this Golden, but haven't been able to pull it up. I'm not on FB, not sure if you found it there. 

The info is needed before a Rescue Group can be contacted. Be glad to contact the Rescues if you can point me in the direction where this dog's listing is.


----------



## lynn0624rj

I have some info on my rant post about trying to rescue this gr. Gulf South went looked at the two of them that this shelter has and said they wasn't golden enough. I emailed two other rescues and one responded for info but that's all I know so far. I have offered all rescues to foster. Someone on the forum wanted me to send a pic. This is the only way I could figure out how to do it from my phone. Sorry I made two threads for the same thing. Just a different picture


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

If/when you have a GR Rescue say they won't take a Golden mix because it doesn't look Golden enough, try contacting an All/Mixed Breed Rescue Group in the area where the dog is located. 

You can find these groups by going to Petfinder.com and doing a search for Rescue Organizations by city, state, or zip code. A list of groups will come up with Contact info.

Looking at his/her pic, he looks Golden enough to me, but seeing in person is always the best way to determine as you can't always go by the picture(s).


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

I just googled Assumption Animal Shelter in Napoleonville, Louisiana and found this.

I am going to Petfinder now to do a search to try to find these Golden Retrievers.

Can't find their links on Petfinder
http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...ocation=Napoleonville,+Louisiana&lon=-91.0123

Lynn: Did someone send you an email about them?


----------



## lynn0624rj

The male can be found on an open Facebook page " Lovemefurever". This kill belter does not have a website or post these animals. The only one that does owns the " Lovemefurever" Facebook page. This shelter is next to a jail and only allows her clearance for safety reasons. She will have the most info on the dogs. I contacted J & L and butterfly mixed breed rescue. Jut waiting.


----------



## lynn0624rj

This dog was about 14 posts down on that Facebook page


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

can you please post the link to Loveme Facebook page and his picture here?
Right click on it and choose copy and then come here and choose paste.
I would email all of the Louis. Golden Rescues.
I don't know if they will even look at him without a picture of a link to go to.


----------



## lynn0624rj

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Good looking Golden. Have you sent his/her info to any of the GR Rescues in the area where the shelter is located?
> 
> Send the GR Rescues the Shelter listing info and a picture to the Groups. Here is the list of GR Rescues. Click on the State, Rescue Group info will come up with contact info.
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America
> 
> Here are the GR Rescues for Louisiana-
> 
> *The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*
> 
> *Louisiana*
> 
> Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
> J And L GR Rescue
> Golden Beginnings of Texas, Inc


I hadn't tried golden beginnings of Texas


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

Try Golden Begs. of TX, too.

I was just looking at your Rant Post. Are there two GOLDENS? One at Assumption Animal Shelter and one at Lovemefurever?

I would just post in this thread, so it doesn't get confusing.


----------



## Nairb

Just a friendly suggestion to the OP and others who post these cases. Please post as many contact links and pictures as possible. In addition, spell out "Golden Retriever" in the title. These posts are searchable through Google and other search engines.

The listings for this dog are posted about 2/3 of the way down the Facebook page.

_If interested, please contact Bre Pilley via FB www.facebook.com/lovemefureverrescue_

http://www.facebook.com/LoveMeFureverrescue





































http://www.facebook.com/LoveMeFureverrescue


----------



## lindsey.kli

What's the story on him? Or where can I find it?


----------



## Fella 77

I hope somebody springs that guy..he looks like a good dog..maybe some lab in him..sweet eyes..


----------



## Karen519

*Nairb*

Nairb

Thank you so much for finding these links! I tried finding lovemefurever on Facebook and couldn't.

Lynn: This is the link you want to send to the rescues. 
I did find the link to the Golden Ret. Boy at Assumption on the Lovemefurever page.
https://www.facebook.com/LoveMeFure...75602667.74614.270241696429302&type=1&theater
I have to be honest though, would you adopt him if no Golden Rescue takes him? That might be his only change.


----------



## lynn0624rj

I apologize. I had posted info on another thread and was posting the pics per request an this was the only way I knew how. Lindsey. He is on Lovemefurever Facebook page. Nairb posted the link a couple posts above. He is an owner surrender not sure why. He knows some basic commands and is very friendly. If you interested in adopting please contact Bre Pilley at 2257172136. He is at the Assumption Parish Animal Shelter, in Napoleonville, LA. They have 2 golden mixes there and some puppies. They don't allow the dogs only so much time there. This is a kill facility.


----------



## Nairb

lynn0624rj said:


> I apologize. I had posted info on another thread and was posting the pics per request an this was the only way I knew how. Lindsey. He is on Lovemefurever Facebook page. Nairb posted the link a couple posts above. He is an owner surrender not sure why. He knows some basic commands and is very friendly. If you interested in adopting please contact Bre Pilley at 2257172136. He is at the Assumption Parish Animal Shelter, in Napoleonville, LA. They have 2 golden mixes there and some puppies. They don't allow the dogs only so much time there. This is a kill facility.


No apology needed. 

Look at the following numbers taken from the bottom of this site two minutes ago. I assume a large number of the "guests" stumbled across this site through a search engine. "Gr" won't show up if someone from Louisiana is looking to rescue a Golden. 

*Currently Active Users: 552 (87 members and 465 guests)*


----------



## lynn0624rj

I don't know about adoption but would foster. I have a golden female that is very playful and would have to get along with him. He would need vaccinations. I have a 1400.$ dentist bill for my daughter due in February and her bday this month. So money kinda tight. I just was able to get my husband to agree on fostering.


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

I would send the facebook link of him I posted to J&L and Golden Beginnings to Tx and tell them to contact Bre and her contact info, if they can save him. You should add in there that you are willing to foster him.

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...&amp;theater&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13593005673774


----------



## lynn0624rj

Karen519 said:


> Lynn
> 
> Try Golden Begs. of TX, too.
> 
> I was just looking at your Rant Post. Are there two GOLDENS? One at Assumption Animal Shelter and one at Lovemefurever?
> 
> I would just post in this thread, so it doesn't get confusing.


There are two goldens at the shelter and possibly some golden mix puppies at this shelter. Bre just posts them on her page in hopes of someone rescuing them.


----------



## lynn0624rj

I have a lil bit more info on the male golden retriever. He is 1-3 years of age, not neutered, seems he is in good health, is very friendly and loves to play.


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

Did you send the male golden retriever and his link and Bre's info to the other two rescues?


----------



## Karen519

*Just emld.*

I just sent the links to Bre's Facebook page to Golden Begs. of Texas, to both AL Golden Rescues and to Gulf South, again. Praying they can help all of them.


----------



## lynn0624rj

I contacted J&L and they said they are located out of Pensacola and referred me to golden beginnings in Texas. I emailed Golden Beginnings and just waiting for a response.


----------



## lynn0624rj

Karen, are those the two groups you were asking me if I contacted them?


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

Thanks so very much for emlg. Gulf South as soon as you saw them!


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

Yes the two other group were J&L Golden Rescue in Point Clear, Alabama and Golden Beginnings in TEXAS. I asked if you could email them with the links that Nairb put on the forum and tell them you would foster and of course, that they should contact BRE PILLEY.

Here's what Nairb said to send:

Just a friendly suggestion to the OP and others who post these cases. Please post as many contact links and pictures as possible. In addition, spell out "Golden Retriever" in the title. These posts are searchable through Google and other search engines.

*The listings for this dog are posted about 2/3 of the way down the Facebook page.

If interested, please contact Bre Pilley via FB www.facebook.com/lovemefureverrescue

http://www.facebook.com/LoveMeFureverrescue*


----------



## Karen519

*lynn*

Lynn

Never heard a thing back from the three Rescues I emld.: J&L in Point Clear, Al, a Golden Rescue in Birminghama, AL and Golden Beginnings in Tx.


----------



## lynn0624rj

J&L said they were located in Pensacola, FL and referred me to golden beginnings of Texas. I emailed them and a couple of mixed Breed rescues not exactly sure of their names. I haven't had any responses. Someone suggested a lab rescue. I am going to try that now.


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

Here are the Lab Rescue Groups:
Labrador Retriever Rescue Group Listings
If one of the other states is close to Louisiana,you can email them, too.


----------



## Karen519

*Golden Boy 2-3 in danger!!*

I believe this is the same Golden Boy that is 2-3 years old and the Golden Rescues have said no because he is mixed.
He is in real danger!

https://www.facebook.com/dee.anders...89762236.63953.270241696429302&type=1&theater

To anyone who is interested, contact Bre Pilley about him!!


----------



## Karen519

*Bumping*

Anyone looking to adopt or rescue? This boy is just adorable!!


----------



## Karen519

*Could be good news!!*

I am hearing on Bre Pilley's Facebook page that a Golden Boy got adopted and is going to a family with another Golden.
I THINK it's this boy.
https://www.facebook.com/gram2twins...1696429302&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_reply

Bre said she still has a Golden/Lab Mix that needs a rescue or home and he will be with her at her adoption event on Saturday, so please spread the word!!

https://www.facebook.com/gram2twins#!/LoveMeFureverrescue


----------



## lynn0624rj

Karen, thanks so much for updating. I was about to do it and seen you already did it.


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

If you look at her Facebook page, she needs crates, etc., and needs help at the adoption event tomorrow, if you would be able to help her.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96429302&type=1&theater#!/LoveMeFureverrescue


----------



## lynn0624rj

I can't tomorrow cause I have my dayghter's bday party at 12:30 and her event starts at 1. I'm hoping to make it Sunday. She said she didn't want to borrow any crates. I can't give her mine but she could've borrowed it.


----------



## lynn0624rj

I may have misunderstood so I will check with her to be sure.


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

I sent you two private messages-please read.


----------



## lynn0624rj

We have found this golden boy a forever home in Crestview FL which is five hours from the shelter. I need to figure out a way to transport him to FL. I have never done a transport or set one up. I need help


----------



## lynn0624rj

Can anyone help with transport?


----------



## GoldenMum

Wonderful news! There is a sticky with people listed who may be available to help. I think it is under the rescue section. I would gladly help transport if in my area. You've done a wonderful thing for this pup.


----------



## lynn0624rj

At the thread I seen there was only one person in LA and I'm closer than she is. There is no one in Mississippi listed. He is running out of time


----------



## lynn0624rj

These dogs don't get vaccinated at the shelter. He is not vaccinated. I don't know if they going to want to vaccinate if they don't know if they can get transport. I'm sorry I took so long to reply. I fell asleep. I will talk with Bre and see what can be done.


----------



## Barkr

*You Rock!!*



lynn0624rj said:


> We have found this golden boy a forever home in Crestview FL which is five hours from the shelter. I need to figure out a way to transport him to FL. I have never done a transport or set one up. I need help


God bless you and all the people involved in saving this beautiful creature, I have followed this thread with a lump in my throat. You are all simply amazing:wavey:


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

5 hours isn't far-at the most you'll need 4 or 5 people and I'm sure the adopter would drive an hour on her end. I think Bre would know the most about the transporting, but if he's crossing state lines, he'd need a health certificiate and vaccinations and maybe even to be fixed. Check with Bre.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GoldenMum said:


> Wonderful news! There is a sticky with people listed who may be available to help. I think it is under the rescue section. I would gladly help transport if in my area. You've done a wonderful thing for this pup.


Here's the link-


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...forum/81885-transport-volunteers-listing.html


----------



## lynn0624rj

I have some good news. The golden boy has found a forever home and transportation is set up for Saturday. I sincerely appreciate everyone that has helped through the process of finding him a home.


----------



## Karen519

*Great news*

This is Great News!


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so glad to hear this, you've earned your golden angel wings!


----------



## Karen519

*Wonderful News!!*

Just saw this on Facebook, Joey is on his way to his new home!

https://www.facebook.com/gram2twins...89762236.63953.270241696429302&type=1&theater


----------



## GoldenMum

Thanks for the update Karen, glad to hear it all worked out.


----------



## lynn0624rj

Just noticed a picture of him with his new family. I'm so happy he finally made it to his forever home


----------



## GoldenMum

I don't see it, where is the picture?


----------



## Thalie

So glad to see he has completed his journey and is safe. I had understood he was adopted but it seems he is being fostered instead.

Here are the pics I found : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...89762236.63953.270241696429302&type=1&theater


----------



## lynn0624rj

Thalie said:


> So glad to see he has completed his journey and is safe. I had understood he was adopted but it seems he is being fostered instead.
> 
> Here are the pics I found : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...89762236.63953.270241696429302&type=1&theater


I didn't realize he was being fostered instead of being adopted till he was in Florida.


----------



## Karen519

*Lynn*

Lynn

Hoping the foster finds him a wonderful home!
That's awful he wasn't adopted though!


----------

